
A fundamental distinction between management styles: Theories X and Y - robg
http://www.economist.com/business/management/displayStory.cfm?source=hptextfeature&story_id=12370445
======
ojbyrne
Of course, there's also Theory Z, which is (you guessed it) somewhere in the
middle: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_Z>

